# Your personal experience with spergs and 'tismals



## Dreamatorium (Jul 17, 2013)

So I'm sure most of us have known our share of mentally ill or otherwise emotionally damaged people in life. I'm grateful for these experiences for the most part because they've shaped me intellectually and have given me a broader insight into the human mind. 

What are your experiences with spergs? I'll start. I have a friend - we'll call him Mark - who comes over every now and then. He's very corpulent, about 250 lbs of pure jiggle and wears a batman tank top almost everywhere. Smells of AXE and ASS. Wears a fedora. This is a picture of him. https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 9497_o.jpg

I hang out with him, admittedly, out of guilt. I'm very lucky to not have the kinds of social disabilities he has. I live a normal life whereas he isn't very independent. I want to be the friend he could have in droves if he wasn't autistic. 

Anyway, I was at the movies with him and I was trying to chat up this really cute potential heartsweet (she was working there). My plan was to take her out for coffee on her break. While I'm talking to her, Mark (who was standing behind me at the time) blurts out "HE WANTS TO TAKE YOU ON A DATE!"   Fuck, I wanted to punch him. 

This guy has also masturbated in my bathroom with my laptop on multiple occasions while I slept on the couch. He guilted me into spending $30 on a stupid, useless studded belt from Spencer's and a batman belt buckle to go with it for him. He said he'll pay me back, I know he probably will not.   

But yeah, this guy has really been trying my patience and it's got me thinking, what encounters of the autistic kind have you had?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 17, 2013)

>>his guy has also masturbated in my bathroom with my laptop on multiple occasions while I slept on the couch,<<

OH.


----------



## Dreamatorium (Jul 17, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> >>his guy has also masturbated in my bathroom with my laptop on multiple occasions while I slept on the couch,<<
> 
> OH.



I am not fucking kidding. Here's the worst part, I had to fumigate my bathroom because it smelled so fucking bad afterwards.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 17, 2013)

I know a guy with autism, although I've never met him in person. I'm friends with him on Facebook.

The most obnoxious things he's wanted me to do was to help get him unbanned from online forums for sperging and message people who blocked him. Of course I didn't help him. Although he's been through a lot of therapy I don't think he knows how to socialize properly, he comes off a bit forced. Other than that he's OK. I haven't talked to him in a month or two, though.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 17, 2013)

He's not autistic, but someone I know from the trailer park right next to my neighborhood came over to my house and used my laptop to jerk off in my room while I was waiting for another friend. Turns out he has no internet at home...


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> He's not autistic, but someone I know from the trailer park right next to my neighborhood came over to my house and used my laptop to jerk off in my room while I was waiting for another friend. Turns out he has no internet at home...



Jorge?


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 17, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Jorge lives down the street from me. This guy was from the trailer park.


----------



## Dreamatorium (Jul 17, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> He's not autistic, but someone I know from the trailer park right next to my neighborhood came over to my house and used my laptop to jerk off in my room while I was waiting for another friend. Turns out he has no internet at home...



That's scarily similar to my situation. What did you do? How did you handle it? I..I don't know how to deal with that shit.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 17, 2013)

Dreamatorium said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told him to either fuck off or buy me chicken wings. He did the latter. Haven't seen him since 2010.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 17, 2013)

Goddam autism /tread


----------



## Niachu (Jul 17, 2013)

A guy named Chris who had autism asked me to be his girlfriend several times. We weren't friends and we never shared more than a handful of conversations. He took rejection pretty well though.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 17, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> A guy named Chris who had autism asked me to be his girlfriend several times. We weren't friends and we never shared more than a handful of conversations. He took rejection pretty well though.



Oh yeah, didn't you post about him before? That was funny.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 17, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> A guy named Chris who had autism asked me to be his girlfriend several times. We weren't friends and we never shared more than a handful of conversations. He took rejection pretty well though.



So obviously not the Chris we all know and love. 

So my experience with someone with da 'tisms was a girl I supervised when I worked for Hollywood Video. This was just after I got married.

I was basically the only supervisor who could get her to stay on task and I found out it was because she had a major crush on me. She would always ask me out and refused to accept that I was happily married. She thought I was faking it. I reminded her several times that my wife came into the store all the time and that she had met my wife.

She started making me dinner and bringing it to me, even on days that she didn't work with me. Finally I told her that she was being inappropriate and that I was her supervisor and if she didn't stop I would have Greg, our boss, fire her for sexual harassment. Then my wife told her that if she didn't back off that she would gouge her eyes out.


----------



## spaps (Jul 17, 2013)

There's an autistic guy in my school. He's in the same grade as me, and he's sometimes in the same classes as me. He's not actually that bad. He's a pretty likable guy. Unfortunately, last year, whenever we had to choose partners, we usually got put together because I'm almost never picked by anyone else. It got a little annoying after the first three or something times.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 17, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I was basically the only supervisor who could get her to stay on task and I found out it was because she had a major crush on me. She would always ask me out and refused to accept that I was happily married. She thought I was faking it. I reminded her several times that my wife came into the store all the time and that she had met my wife.
> 
> She started making me dinner and bringing it to me, even on days that she didn't work with me. Finally I told her that she was being inappropriate and that I was her supervisor and if she didn't stop I would have Greg, our boss, fire her for sexual harassment. Then my wife told her that if she didn't back off that she would gouge her eyes out.



So, did she quit after you and your wife talked to her?   

I admit, a few months ago, I was a little _too_ friendly to one of my old teachers who I hadn't seen in 15 years. I bought him a book and painted him something after visiting him a few times. I just needed someone to talk to during this horrible time in my life right now.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 17, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She wound up backing off, but it was clear she still wanted to pursue me. I don't know what it is about weird chicks trying to go out with me. All the girls who have asked me out have been weirdies in some way. All the normal chicks I've dated I was the one who did the pursuing.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> There's an autistic guy in my school. He's in the same grade as me, and he's sometimes in the same classes as me. He's not actually that bad. He's a pretty likable guy. Unfortunately, last year, whenever we had to choose partners, we usually got put together because I'm almost never picked by anyone else. It got a little annoying after the first three or something times.


lol, nerd. I remember in physics, my usual partners were some gangsta girl, an anime fangirl who was in a few abusive relationships, a spiritual French Canadian who would use his free time to meditate, and a guy who was just plain normal. Really smart guy, though. Those guys made science a lot of fun for me. In pre-cal, I'd get picked for projects by a good number of people because I was "that smart guy who's not as smart as those two other guys." (and totally not because I was a cynical ass who would try to correct everyone when I noticed they were doing something wrong)

Good memories about high school aside, there were two autistic guys that my brother hated the hell out of (for pretty good reasons, but not good enough to threaten one of those poor kids with a knife). One of them was in his grade level, and was silent, definitely not a rain man. He'd fritter away his time at the library by himself playing flash games on Newgrounds while the kids around him would be freaking out about overdue papers, and my friends and I would be reading books, like what the library was intended for (even if all they read was anime while I would spring for the fiction section). He'd wear the same jacket every day, and he had the teeth thing. You know what I'm talking about, the fucking thing where no matter what, their mouth was always open and you could see their upper gums and teeth. In the class he shared with my brother, a computer class, he'd waste all his time playing games and earning B's on his work, while my brother would... actually do the same thing or just fuck with other people's computers, and he'd earn D's on the work in that class. Overall, though, he wasn't THAT bad, but he didn't seem like the kind of company I wanted to keep. I'd glance at him every now and then because I knew my brother had some sort of beef with him, and he'd just put his head down and keep walking.

The other guy, however, was two years younger than my brother, and at first, seemed kind of alright... okay, not really. I knew him since middle school. Back then, he said it was stupid that the school didn't have a Star Fox club. I overheard this in the lunch line, it was totally hilarious. He said that the school would do better with a Star Fox club and that they needed one because Star Fox is the best, and he wanted a place to draw Star Fox and play Star Fox, and meet other Star Fox fans and you get the point. Thirty minutes of that crap too because I showed up late to lunch that day. I didn't exactly want the sock the guy because I kind of like the SNES game, but holy fuck was it getting on my nerves. Like, who the fuck cares that much about Star Fox? That's when I realized the power of autism, and my life was forever changed. Anyways, fast forward to 2011, and he's in my high school, and he's made friends with one of my friends who has some pretty weird interests but has a big heart. I find out that he's not such a bad guy. That he's getting better in writing and is working on an entire book. I think to myself, ", he either must have a pretty great imagination or a lot of devotion. I'm impressed." However, what I forgot at this point was that he was still autistic. And all the stuff he was writing in his book? I hate to look back and say it, but it was garbage. All of it falsified or assumed. Pretty racist as well. The book is a non-fiction work. In it, he details how the civil war was fought in Chicago, and the blacks won, which outraged the whites, thus creating segregation in 1920. He said he learned it from his grandfather. All of it. Nobody wanted to let him down, but we told him to tone it down with the racist stuff (and I won't go into detail, but he had some pretty disappointing things to say about African-Americans). He said it was his book and he could do what he wanted with it, and if we didn't like his opinion, it didn't matter to him because he'd still write the book. There went my sympathy. What I found out next tossed any remainder of it out the window. As it turns out, he liked to grope girls in his class and pull the autism card to get away with it. He also said it was cute and spontaneous (by the way, this guy looked and sounded like a young Newman/Craig from Malcolm in the Middle). Well, my friend was at lunch with his girlfriend, my brother, and two other friends. Here comes this fucking kid, and he sees my friend and his girlfriend. He sees *the titty*, and puts his hands up in front of my friend's girlfriend. My brother fucking grabbed him, pulled a boxcutter on him, and said, "listen you little punk, you're not gonna pull that shit with my fucking best friend's girl, and you're not gonna pull that shit with anyone else ever again. And you're sure as shit never coming back to this table, or so help me, I will fucking cut you. Don't go thinking you being fucking stupid will get you out of this." He closed it and put it back in his pocket. There were no security officers around, and they sit at a table that nobody pays attention to, so nobody but the people sitting at the table saw what happened. The kid didn't tattle to any of the teachers, but word eventually got out to _my_ friends, and they just kind of backed off from me because they thought I'd pull that with them.

So yeah, I've met some very good autistic kids who honestly deserve to be treated better than the way they are, but then... fuck, I don't know sometimes.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 18, 2013)

So some tard tried to fondle a girl, and your brother pulled a boxcutter on him?  Granted the kid was a creepy sperg, but that sounds kind of crazy.  It sucks people backed off from you because of that, although it was your brothers fault.  An event like that would make people uneasy for sure.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> So some tard tried to fondle a girl, and your brother pulled a boxcutter on him?  That sounds kind of crazy.  It sucks people backed off from you because of that, although it was your brothers fault.  An event like that would make people uneasy for sure.


Yeah, my brother's a crazy guy. There's a reason I talk so much shit about him most of the time.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 18, 2013)

There was a girl in my major at my college who seems like she would be the kind who would write a book like that. Dumbass girl had a NOBAMA sticker on her fucking laptop. 

---

So there was this guy I met on Craigslist the last few months I was in college, he said he had a special fetish he wanted to try. I was like whatever and I sent him an email. Turns out we had a lot in common, he did a lot with the Shakespeare center across the street from my college, and we had a lot of the same interests. He was also legally blind but that didn't bother me at all. He was a virgin, and he was really shy with chicks, like when I sat with him the first time we were together he shook a lot, and when we went to bed later on that night (we didn't fuck [never did] we just did other things). His fetish was to be kicked in the balls, again that didn't bug me at all. 

What DID bug me was how naive he was about things. I think he has aspergers. All his friends were from the Shakespeare Center so they were all in their late 20s+, as was I at the time. He didn't want to go places with me when he knew that his Shakespeare friends would be around -- because he was afraid they'd ask him, or think that he was dating or sleeping with someone. We're in our 20s, nobody cares about that! We did go to one play afterparty once, and he just stayed on the couch and shook the whole time, I'm serious. His female friends were like "what's wrong?" although I think they knew it was because I was there. 

He was also a major league cheapskate. While he had his own house (it was his parents, they paid it off and moved to another city) and he got a tugboat due to his blindness, he would always eat expired food (!!) because he didn't want to waste it. His house was also a mess because he didn't want to throw stuff away. He put on a play at this teahouse in town and requested his friend (who owned the place) heat him up a can of lima beans he brought with him. That made me die of embarrassment a little. 

Ok, what really made me not want to do sex things with him ever again was about 2 years after I moved back home, one of my college friends who was also friends with him told me that he was really bitter over the Shakespeare center not allowing him to help out at the kids camp anymore. They sat him town and told him that some of the kids said he was creepy. He has a terrible sense of humor and says really dark stuff that's not funny. When my friend told me that I was like "GAME OVER. NO MORE SEX STUFF." 

He also is a little like Chris when it comes to his alma mater, William & Mary. While he goes to the young alumni weekends every year like most young alumni, he stays around days after to just hang around campus, visits me (I always claim I'm on the rag when he asks me to go back to his motel room) and go to club meetings that he once belonged to. That bothered the shit out of me, he graduated in 2006? 2007? Nobody remembers him!


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 18, 2013)

My elementary school had integrated the highest functioning special ed kids in with the normal classes (they took supplementary classes in the special ed class every other day I think), but no big stories to really mention. They never told us what was specifically wrong with these kids, but I'm 99% sure it was always da autism. In second grade the kid went into an all out tard rage (what I imagine Chris' infamous Greene County Incident was like). The teacher called for the special ed teachers and when they arrived, the regular teacher quickly herded us out of the classroom for an extra recess (awesome) while his regular teachers held him down and took off his shoes, and then literally dragged him down to the special ed classroom while he apparently kicked and screamed the whole way. When he was out of the hallway the teacher brought us back to class, where she gave us a little "your classmate is a little different and sometimes he breaks down like a very young child" talk before we went back to our regular lesson.


In third grade there was this guy who was quite a bit worse. One time he spent ten minutes shitting all over the class bathroom (possibly on purpose). Another time the "main course" of the school lunch for the day was soup. This guy mixed the rest of the lunch into the soup (even his chocolate milk), and the teacher and lunch aides actually made him eat it! Holy fuck it was gross. But the thing that I really remember him for was one day we were coming in from recess, he ran up behind me and pushed me as hard as he could. I landed face down in the gravel, one of my shoes went flying, and I actually had a tooth knocked out! Thank god it was just a baby tooth, but still, it wasn't even one that was ready to fall out at the time. I have no idea why he did this. I guess someone or something pissed him off and he took it out on the nearest person: me. The bright side was that the teacher wasn't going to let him get away with it and he got his ass sent to the principal's office. I hope he got detention.


Unlike in elementary school, my middle and high school's kept the normal kids and the special ed kids thoroughly segregated (to be honest my middle school might have not had any special ed class at all). In high school, however, the highest functioning kids could take certain classes with everyone else (art, PE, and choir for sure, anything else I'm not aware of it), and sometimes you'd see a group of the worst kids being taken back to special ed from their own private PE.

There's one girl I remember in particular from my sophomore year. She shared PE and choir with me, and was obsessed with Elijah Wood and NSYNC (or however the fuck you spell it). This was well after NSYNC was popular (they might have not even been a group anymore), but she talked about both subjects constantly, when she wasn't making up obvious stories. I didn't like her, but I was too nice to tell her to fuck off. She always wanted to hang out with me in choir, even though she was an alto and I was a soprano and thus didn't even stand near me. She tried to bug the teacher a lot as well, but the teacher almost always ignored her. Unfortunately the teacher had a habit of ignoring me if she was talking to me, which sucked because I'd have a legit question for the teacher.

PE was the worst though. Because this girl was almost one step away from clinging onto my arm, she naturally managed to get her gym locker to be right across from mine. This wouldn't have mattered...if not the fact that she openly stared at me when I changed for PE. You know those famous pictures Chris took of himself to advertise to potential gal-pals, the ones with the blank stare? That's the expression the girl had when she watched me change. I really wanted to change my locker, but I didn't think the teacher in charge of the locker room would allow it, and I didn't want to be known as the bitch who was mean to a special ed student anyways. Because she was almost literally clinging to me, I became her unofficial babysitter during PE for the first semester. Luckily, for the second semester we could sign up for a different PE class, and I signed up for weight training because I figured slow-in-the-minds wouldn't be allowed to take that class. It turned out to be the case and I was finally free from her in PE. But not in the locker rooms. I never saw her again in my junior or senior years, so I don't know if she "graduated" or was transferred to a different school. She never mentioned leaving school soon in my sophomore year, so maybe I was just lucky enough that they never let her leave the special ed classes again or something.


----------



## Globe (Jul 18, 2013)

Uh, in junior high there was this kid named Corey who was actually a hell of a lot like Chris. Socially retarded, prone to really weird, spontaneous out-bursts in class, totally fucking obsessed with Sonic...I don't know if he was autistic or not, but I remember a teacher inadvertently letting it slip that he had some kind of disorder while she was lecturing some kids for picking on him. In hindsight, autism definitely fits the bill for what I remember of his behavior. Why he was being mainstreamed, I don't know; he got bullied mercilessly by just about everyone, even other unpopular/nerdy/outcast kids (in fact, they tended to be the worst). I felt bad for him because he never once instigated any of it and made an effort to be friends with him, which worked out more or less, though we never hung out or anything. Just messed around in classes that we had together. In high school he ended up getting moved into special ed classes, and I didn't see him anymore till I was a senior, doing some dual credit classes at a nearby junior college (I guess he had already graduated or something). He didn't remember me, though, so I never bothered approaching him. 

 Apart from him, the only other mentally/emotionally unstable person I've had to deal with is my mom, and ho-damn, talking about her would take an entire thread all on its own.


----------



## Bridechu (Jul 18, 2013)

A lot. I've volunteered with the Special Olympics and after school programs for profoundly and mildly disabled kids for a long time. There are too many stories to remember off the cuff, but some of them stick with you.

There was this lesbian aspie in my high school who was just being mainstreamed (with some coping classes). She was very intelligent but incredibly socially retarded for that level of smart. But she was getting better. The reason I know she was lesbian was that she "hit on me" as practice because I was the only other lesbian she knew. She was sort of attracted to me but didn't want sex, she just wanted to have the experience. 

She ended up showing me her novel-length fan fiction of, of all fucking things, the movie Polar Express. Did I mention she was obsessed with trains? Of course she was. Her self insert was the typical cool and collected Teen Girl with dyed hair and cool nail polish, only she was the mechanic for the Polar Express at the North Pole. Another teen girl gets brought in by mistake from an abusive home (like she came from). Of course the girl falls in love with her OC, but again no sex, just admiration and fawning over how cool and strong. The girl looked a lot like me, and had similar interests. The aspie assured me that was just "her type" and it was nothing personal. Anyway, the book was about 50% train facts, 25% arctic facts, 20% world building, and 5% dialogue between actual characters about themselves. It was fucking painful. Apparently, the other aspies in her online forum fucking loved it and it both disturbed and flattered her that some guys were jacking to the image of her and me snuggling each other in a train engine. 

I still e-mail her sometimes, she went to college for engineering and seems to be making out okay. 

There's also a brony I chat with pretty regularly who is one of the Jin horde of pony waifu lovers, only this one is also a lesbian. She says she's not autistic but I've got my doubts. I don't really want to troll her because I just feel so shitty she came from crazy Christian parents who blame her for the death of her brother. If anyone deserves to be married to an imaginary pony, it's probably her.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 18, 2013)

I worked as a substitute teacher for a while before I got sick of hoping to be called to work. The school liked me so every year they would inevitably find a "student services" (read: special ed) position for me to work in. There's a few autistic kids who I'd worked with, but they weren't as bad. However, there WAS a boy I'll call R.

R was a spoiled little shit with serious rage problems who was diagnosed with autism, and his fascination area was that anime with the tops... Beyblade I think? He was being brought up by his grandmother who let him get away with anything and everything, and from what I'd heard from the teacher's lounge she would outright tell teachers that they were wrong when they called with concerns and problems. (Sounds familiar...) But yeah. Everything revolved around his anime or Internet references. I worked with his group on a Rube Goldberg device and he was busy trying to build a top out of the classroom materials that he was taking out of the classroom at the end of the day (a big no-no that earned him a recess detention cleaning up and organizing the supplies cart). When the quarter switched and he moved into social studies, he had a power point to do about a country in Africa. His master plan was to open the power point with the old meme "N****r stole my bike" and then just post pictures of "African animals". (He was in fifth grade, so approximately 11 years old.)

So one afternoon he gets his ass into serious hot water when he starts getting into a screaming fight with another autistic kid and he tells the kid he's going to kill him. Since the classroom teacher has to calm down the other kid and still run the class, I get tasked with taking R down to the principal's office, since he had a history of just disappearing into a bathroom or empty classroom when he was sent to the office for discipline problems. At first he's walking along fine, not talking to me even though I'm trying to get him to discuss why he thinks he's in trouble and why he thinks what he did was wrong. Then we hit the stairs. He shoves himself into a corner and won't move. I ask him nicely to come with me, reminding him that refusing to show up to the office will just result in him getting into more trouble. I go over to the top step on the stairs and tell him I'm going to wait for him to decide.

A few minutes pass and the little bastard comes over. I think he's going to come down to the office without a fight. Instead he swings his backpack (full of Beyblades he wasn't supposed to bring to school and at least three-quarters of a school year's worth of papers and crap) around and clocks me in the chest and stomach, nearly sending me down the stairs. I manage to catch myself, but he takes off running through the school. Long story short: he got caught trying to get out of the building through the high school side, and suspended for assaulting a teacher, and his grandmother pulled him out of the school claiming that I made the whole incident up and that the school wasn't cooperating with his learning plan or treating him fairly.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 18, 2013)

^You should have had the other teachers hold him down and record his screams.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lady Houligan said:
			
		

> I worked as a substitute teacher for a while before I got sick of hoping to be called to work. The school liked me so every year they would inevitably find a "student services" (read: special ed) position for me to work in. There's a few autistic kids who I'd worked with, but they weren't as bad. However, there WAS a boy I'll call R.
> 
> R was a spoiled little shit with serious rage problems who was diagnosed with autism, and his fascination area was that anime with the tops... Beyblade I think? He was being brought up by his grandmother who let him get away with anything and everything, and from what I'd heard from the teacher's lounge she would outright tell teachers that they were wrong when they called with concerns and problems. (Sounds familiar...) But yeah. Everything revolved around his anime or Internet references. I worked with his group on a Rube Goldberg device and he was busy trying to build a top out of the classroom materials that he was taking out of the classroom at the end of the day (a big no-no that earned him a recess detention cleaning up and organizing the supplies cart). When the quarter switched and he moved into social studies, he had a power point to do about a country in Africa. His master plan was to open the power point with the old meme "N****r stole my bike" and then just post pictures of "African animals". (He was in fifth grade, so approximately 11 years old.)
> 
> ...


Wow. Sorry you had to deal with all that. How badly were you hurt?


----------



## Overcast (Jul 19, 2013)

There was this one kid I knew back in High School. Not sure if he was autistic or not, but he was definitely in the special ed program. I should know, I was in a special ed class with him. He was a pretty big and overweight kid with a voice that reminded me of Elmer Fudd.

During what I believe was my junior year, he would constantly come up to me and bother me. From what I remember, he had the idea that the tutors were treating me poorly and he wanted to help me. I'm assuming that since he and I were both in Special Ed, he was trying to be my friend. But he did it in the most weird and off-putting way. He did this for a very long time, and it bugged the shit out of me.

One day, I was waiting out the Lunch period to go to Theater class, and he came up to me yet again, doing his usual spiel. And then he mentioned my autism.

Now, at this time, I was very self-conscious about my autism. I was sort of afraid if the other kids knew about it, they would relentlessly pick on me or alienate me. So, out of anger, I shoved him on the arm and told him never to mention that I had autism. Then he got upset and claimed that I assaulted him and cried for security.

He and I both were both taken into the special ed classrom we worked in, and I explained what happened and ended up getting off with a warning. I don't know what happened to him, but needless to say, nobody really believed that I assaulted him.

During my senior year, me and my theater class were performing monologues in front of an audience. The guy I mentioned was dressed up as Peter Pan, if Peter Pan grew 5 feet and gained 200 LBs, and lost his hat. And he had the lines of the monologue attached to his sleeves so he would be able to perform without memorizing his lines. Which, I didn't mind too much. 

Weird thing was though, even though he made it that night, he didn't actually went up to perform. I wasn't really sure what happened, but my mom mentioned that she was talking to his mother, whom she described as... an interesting person. So presumably, she took him home early.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 19, 2013)

Globe said:
			
		

> Apart from him, the only other mentally/emotionally unstable person I've had to deal with is my mom, and ho-damn, talking about her would take an entire thread all on its own.



Heh, same here. Mom's gotten a little more tolerable these days since she stopped drinking though.


----------



## derpi (Jul 19, 2013)

Well in elementary school there was an autistic girl named Nora. I had just transferred into that school for third grade and didn't know she had autism. Up to that point I had never even met anyone that was emotionally unstable (except for my mother, but that's a story for another time). So the first time we had PE together she was probably told by her helper to go make the new girl feel welcome or some nonsense.
So, 150 pound third grader pounces on little 40-something pound me. She attempted to hug me. I didn't like being hugged by strange fat girls, so I shoved her off and told her not to touch me ever again.
Suddenly, I was swarmed by a gang of third grade white-knights complaining to me about how she has mental problems and that I'm an awful person. I gave zero fucks, and told them to control their friend.
A few years later I go to high school. Who's there? Nora. At this point I'm well aware of autism and do my best to avoid her. A few of the girls that had protected her in elementary school are there as well.
I ignore her all throughout high school, and the girls who once white knighted now take advantage of Madam le Sperg and insult her behind her back. Fun times.

There was a boy in high school named Chris that I'm sure was autistic but had never been diagnosed. He never bathed. He had a crush on pretty much every attractive girl he saw. I was mean to him. He had a crush on one of my friends and since she was too nice to reject him she told him that she was a lesbian and made out with me whenever he was close.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 19, 2013)

derpi said:
			
		

> I ignore her all throughout high school, and the girls who once white knighted now take advantage of Madam le Sperg and insult her behind her back. Fun times.


Jesus Christ, that's awful. I remember the football team was incredibly nice to the special ed department in my school. They'd let the kids try on helmets and go to games, and they'd just let them hang around and talk. Football players are some pretty cool guys.

But not once did they insult them behind their backs.


----------



## derpi (Jul 19, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> derpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her family was rich so all the mean girls pretty much kissed her ass so she thought that they were all friends. Bought them all concert tickets and took them shopping. I don't think she ever realized that they made fun of her :/
She was incredibly ugly, so you'd usually hear them making cracks about her back hair or oddly shaped ass ._.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 19, 2013)

BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> Lady Houligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst was my ankles and knees- they're terrible anyways because I injured them so many times playing sports in high school and college, and I had to stop myself from going down a half-flight of stairs while wearing heels. So I spent the next couple days icing and elevating them whenever I could. I had a bruise on my ribs from taking a grand number of pounds of anime plastic tops to that area, but that was all the damage I took from the backpack. So not terribly, but enough that I had a story. (Worst teaching injury thus far has been a kid deliberately squirting hot glue on my hand when I was subbing. That was not a good afternoon in science class.)


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 19, 2013)

derpi said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand she's autistic and rich and probably not the best company to have around, and I wouldn't offer to be a friend, but that makes me feel horrible. It's one thing to jump people at random or act like your hot shit and make other people feel inferior, but what kind of monster takes advantage of someone like that? How the hell do they look at themselves and say, ", I'm such a perfect person, and everything I do and say is right." Kids are the worst...


----------



## YouDorks (Jul 19, 2013)

My little brother's pretty deep on the spectrum... but he's a sweet, loyal kid at heart. I saw a lot of him in Chris when I first discovered the CWCki. For example, Random Access Humor/Memory... he spouts the same memes nonstop for months on end as a means of stimulation... loudly spouting political statistics he looked up on Wikipedia giggling to himself in bed late at night. His random access humor used to annoy the hell out of me (and still does, to a degree) until I learned why he does it. Like many 'tismals, he's really set in his ways and routine... never wants much, never needs much. I wonder what keeps him going all day. He plays old Doom WADs for hours in his room and patronizes typical lowbrow 'tismal interests like Family Guy and South Park. He spouts right-wing demagoguery about voter fraud and how Romney should have won and how Obama is evil and how conservatives are wrong on immigration reform, citing his personal conspiracy god, Dick Morris. When you talk to him, something feels... off, empty, unrelatable, but I recently discovered what it is that makes him this way, it's his lack of eye contact. My dad coached him to make eye contact the other night, and Holy Shit, it made a world of difference. Night-and-day. Unlike CWC, my brother's a really hard worker at his schoolwork and yard chores. He's obsessively organized, more than I can ever claim to be... always does his homework, gets consistently good grades in non-honors classes. Though he's really type B, he has a world of opportunity ahead of him, coming along well now...

I can't say the same about all spergs in my life, though. There was this sperg I always used to be thrown in with in classes and stuff... let's call him K. Short, really flat accent, really hot temper, cynical and arrogant about every damn thing you can imagine. I think he's some kind of sociopath suffering from a Napoleon complex. My parents hold a grudge against him. In Cub Scouts, he used to insult me, made me want to quit. But I always ended up getting thrown in classes with K like some kind of demented Karass. In middle school band, he used to brag about his 1337 trumpeteer skillz while complaining about how much band sucked and he wanted to quit. One Halloween K asked to come in my grandmother's house when he saw me and my bro chillin'... when she said no he egged the place later that night. Fast forward to Junior Year of high school, he was the only other boy in Spanish Honors. By this time we pretty much became vitriolic best buds, sharing snide remarks. He bragged to me about how he stole a pair of headphones from OfficeMax. In Driver's Ed he asked me to get him something at the convenience store across the street, turns out he was permabanned and wanted me to try to get him unbanned. When I, a trusted regular, asked the store's owner about him, she told me "that little punk" was vandalizing the place with a gang one night. To his credit, he has his own circle of friends, sociopath-followers who think he's badass. He's kind of a magnificent bastard more than anything else, abnormally smart at maths and science. When I asked him about his SAT Score, his response was a flat "Better than Yours". K was right, by about 100 points. (We're talking 2000+ honors kid scores.) He's really good at trolling me like an lolcow, getting me into a panic that there's a Spanish test today that I didn't write down or remember. Every... single... time, I fell for it.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 20, 2013)

I want to take this time to state that I do not believe your Liberal "Science" regarding Autism being something that is out of its sufferer's control. Autism has no basis in either the Bible or Science, and I can only conclude that individuals choose to be Autistic because of some mania or lack of morality.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 20, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I want to take this time to state that I do not believe your Liberal "Science" regarding Autism being something that is out of its sufferer's control. Autism has no basis in either the Bible or Science, and I can only conclude that individuals choose to be Autistic because of some mania or lack of morality.



Exactly! I've been saying autism is a lifestyle choice forever.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jul 20, 2013)

derpi said:
			
		

> Well in elementary school there was an autistic girl named Nora. I had just transferred into that school for third grade and didn't know she had autism. Up to that point I had never even met anyone that was emotionally unstable (except for my mother, but that's a story for another time). So the first time we had PE together she was probably told by her helper to go make the new girl feel welcome or some nonsense.
> So, 150 pound third grader pounces on little 40-something pound me. She attempted to hug me. I didn't like being hugged by strange fat girls, so I shoved her off and told her not to touch me ever again.
> Suddenly, I was swarmed by a gang of third grade white-knights complaining to me about how she has mental problems and that I'm an awful person. I gave zero fucks, and told them to control their friend.
> A few years later I go to high school. Who's there? Nora. At this point I'm well aware of autism and do my best to avoid her. A few of the girls that had protected her in elementary school are there as well.
> ...


You actually sound a little bit mean. .__.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 20, 2013)

Once a clearly very special needs guy randomly stole my fries at the zoo when I was a kid.
I was tramatized


----------



## Lil (Jul 20, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> Once a clearly very special needs guy randomly stole my fries at the zoo when I was a kid.
> I was tramatized



I'm really proud of you for being able to come here today and talk about your trauma, phil


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 20, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> Once a clearly very special needs guy randomly stole my fries at the zoo when I was a kid.
> I was traumatized



I'm sorry, I don't want to sound like a fart-minded JERK but that made me LOL. It just struck me as funny for some reason.

I don't know what would have happened if something like that happened to me as a kid. I'd probably be pretty traumatized too, like cry or pout. I'm thinking of going to the zoo soon because they put in a grizzly exhibit, and if something like that happened to me now I'd probably laugh or think WTF.

Now that everyone is talking about elementary school, I remember this one kid when I was in 5th grade. He was obsessed with Nickelodeon, was really awkward and no one liked him. He was a mainstreamed special ed kid, so maybe he had autism. The worst thing I remember him doing was touch this girl's breasts in the school library. I didn't see it but my mom volunteered in the library and either saw it or heard about it. What makes it worse was that was the year we learned about sex


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 20, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> revengeofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't cry or anything I just sat there like "holy shit what just happened"
And that is why I'm legit afraid of special people. Cause one guy stole my fries.
But he did it in such a horrifiying and animalistic manner that made it all the worse.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 20, 2013)

Bizarre. Yeah, the guy definitely had issues. That actually does sound kinda scary. It doesn't sound so funny anymore.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I sorta found out who on my flickr contact list are spergs and who aren't when they changed flickr and some people panicked so bad they moved to ipernity, or they're still bitching about it in their photostream, months later.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been noticing for a while that... they say people grow to fit their names. I think "Chris" has a hex on it. Think of all the weird, spergy, not-quite-right Chrises you know. Yeah. Same with "Chad", or "Ashley". Naming a kid that is just begging for trouble. /THAT'S NAME-IST

My experiences with austists are pretty dull and predictable. They'd mostly go about their own business, and they were really pretty nice kids. Some had pretty normal social lives, even if they spent most of their free time pacing with their MP3 players on max, and gibbering to themselves.

General "don't know when the person you're talking at is bored of your train/rock/sawnik talk" stuff.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 21, 2013)

Lady Houligan said:
			
		

> His master plan was to open the power point with the old meme "N****r stole my bike" and then just post pictures of "African animals". (He was in fifth grade, so approximately 11 years old.)



Holy shit how did the class react?


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 21, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Lady Houligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He never got the chance. Part of my job was following up with students on projects like that to make sure they were staying on task and not just fucking around. (Which R was pro at, if I had a dollar for every time I'd told him to get off flash game websites and to get back to work I wouldn't have needed a paycheck some days.) So as soon as I realized he was trying to export it into his power point we went out into the hallway for one of hundreds "so is this appropriate" talks. And when he wouldn't back down to me, the classroom teacher was brought into the discussion and told him flat-out he'd fail automatically if something like that was in his power point. (Cue his grandmother calling the next day to bitch about how the classroom teacher and I were "suppressing R's creativity and freedom of speech".) But ultimately he didn't put in the meme, but his power point about an African nation (I think he had Egypt) ended up being about all the animals you see in The Lion King.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jul 21, 2013)

Lady Houligan said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like people live there or anything


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 21, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> It's not like people live there or anything



Lol, believe me, I know. I grew up being really good friends with a guy who was HUGE into the history and culture of ancient Egypt, and a friend from college went there to study abroad. I tried to explain all that to R as suggestions for things to add to the power point. But he would *not* listen to anyone that wasn't saying what he wanted to hear, much like OPL in that aspect.

Although knowing him he only would have wanted to talk about the one myth that explains how Osirius lost his dick after Horus tore him apart.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jul 22, 2013)

I have to deal with hardcore wapanese, obsessive bronies, beta-males, pseudo-intellectuals , tourneyfags, oldchais, and the occasional furfag (wait bronies are furfags 2.0 whatever) all the damn time at my college. I try to avoid them at all costs, but I occasionally encounters are unavoidable.

Some weebs there even have the shamelessness to fucking converse with each other about fucking doujins and hentai in fucking public (in great detail I may add). Not to mention there are ladies present lol jk the female weebs have no decency either.

Some sperg freaked out during my figure drawing class, because there was nude model and it was the first time he saw nude women IRL (he probably looks at a lot of pr0nz, why should a nude women IRL be any different?).

I guess that is the    of of going to a graphic design college.....


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 22, 2013)

Great Unclean Chris said:
			
		

> I have to deal with hardcore wapanese, obsessive bronies, beta-males, pseudo-intellectuals , tourneyfags, oldchais, and the occasional furfag (wait bronies are furfags 2.0 whatever) all the damn time at my college. I try to avoid them at all costs, but I occasionally encounters are unavoidable.
> 
> Some weebs there even have the shamelessness to fucking converse with each other about fucking doujins and hentai in fucking public (in great detail I may add). Not to mention there are ladies present lol jk the female weebs have no decency either.
> 
> ...



Me and my friend talked about hentai doujin for like 10 minutes, but we were at an anime con so it was appropriate.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 23, 2013)

Great Unclean Chris said:
			
		

> I have to deal with hardcore wapanese, obsessive bronies, beta-males, pseudo-intellectuals , tourneyfags, oldchais, and the occasional furfag (wait bronies are furfags 2.0 whatever) all the damn time at my college. I try to avoid them at all costs, but I occasionally encounters are unavoidable.
> 
> Some weebs there even have the shamelessness to fucking converse with each other about fucking doujins and hentai in fucking public (in great detail I may add). Not to mention there are ladies present lol jk the female weebs have no decency either.
> 
> ...



How did he freak out?


----------



## soIregistered (Jul 23, 2013)

How did I just find this thread? Awesome.

Well, there was a kid at my high school who was just like Chris. Looked, dressed, talked, acted like him, was a boy scout, if someone made fun of him he'd start screaming about how he'd sue or go to the police. But this was like 20 years ago, and they didn't talk about autism or Asperger's quite the same back then, and he went to a mainstream high school and clearly had a lot of problems.

There's another guy I'm casually acquainted with around here who also looks, talks and acts like Chris, he's about 40. And there was a guy that used to come to a game store when I worked there during the Pokemon days, about 40, with his elderly mom, a complete Chris, playing cards with the kiddies with a Chris-like child voice. And there was a crazy 40ish guy who came into another store I worked with back in the day, with his crazy elderly mom, another Chris...he used to get sexually aroused by women tapping on counters. If the town crazies all used the internet in its infancy, and if ED existed back then, these guys would have made great articles.

And then there's the people I know online. I had one guy add me on FB ages ago through a mutual interest...and his sentence structure is just like Chris. And I know from his pics that he's another 30+ year old virgin with no social skills. He's the kind of guy who thinks the waitresses at Hooters are really interested in him. Posts statuses every day about things his friends are posting about that day, and he's sitting waiting for us to chime in. "Please talk to me" cries for help. Or he'll be like "Hey, I just heard there's a new Spider-Man movie coming out!" like a year after it's announced, and then you have to be "Yeah, dude...I know...".


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jul 23, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> How did he freak out?



He had like a mini panic attack, so he left the room for a little bit to calm himself.


----------



## Shadow Fox (Jul 23, 2013)

There was this kid a year below me in school who, looking back on things now, I suspect she had some kind of developmental disorder.  She was smart and did well academically, so I don't think it was a learning disability, but she was pretty bad at picking up on social cues, mistook teasing for friendly gestures, was kind of immature, etc.  She spent a couple of years hanging around me and trying to talk to me and be my friend and I rebuffed her for no real reason other than that she was kind of weird.  When I finally pulled my head out of my ass and started being nice back to her she turned out to be a pretty good friend, and we were pals all through junior high and highschool.

She was super obsessed with horses.  Her bedroom was crammed full of everything to do with horses - sheets and blankets with horses on them, plush horses, horse calendar, horse books, horse music boxes, toy horses and horse figurines of every type and every size you could imagine, pictures of horses on the walls.  She also had tons of Breyer horse models, which I thought were really cool since my sister and I collected them too, and notebooks filled with little drawings of horse characters she made up.  She could only draw them from one angle (in profile) and usually in some variation of a standing/walking pose, and they all had amazing names like Blazerella.  Aside from the horse obsession she was a pretty normal kid who graduated on time, attended college, got a degree and held down jobs.

Then there was my sister's boyfriend's kid Daniel, who probably could have done okay for himself if his parents hadn't been complete failures.  He lived with his dad and my sister and was constantly getting sent to his room because they just didn't want to deal with him, while apparently his mom let him do whatever he wanted.  He was obsessed with Yugioh and Pokemon, and at the age of sixteen was functionally illiterate.  His dad pretty much viewed his disability as an excuse to give up trying to parent him.  It was pretty sad.


----------



## derpi (Jul 26, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> derpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ._. That's because I am ._.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't want to have one super long post, so here's another story.

Despite graduating from high school years ago, I had another encounter with the speshul students at my former high school while I was still in college. I took the bus, which just happens to go by the bus stop in front of my former high school. Usually this didn't matter because my schedule didn't coincide with the start and the end of the school day, at least at that particular school. Early in my final semester, however, that changed. Mid morning or so I noticed the bus stopped in front of the school. Since this was unusual, I looked out the window. I could see wheelchairs and what was very obviously not any of the normal students. The fact that they wore identical shirts didn't help (it didn't flat-out label them as slow-in-the-minds, but they weren't specified either, not unlike the doors of their classrooms in my time). It's worth noting at this time that not all of them were spergs or autistics. There were quite a few down syndrome people, as well as some generic retarded people. Most of them were on the autism spectrum, though.

So I figure that just because it's the entire special ed class doesn't mean that anything is going to happen. And I'm just one person on the bus, who is usually good at being ignored. What're the odds they're going to notice me? ...Took about ten seconds for the first kid to get on after the wheelchair kids to notice me and practically run to the back of the bus. He sits down in the seat directly next to me and asks what game I'm playing on my DS (for the record, every time he talks he's just a few decibels short of shouting). I answer: Chrono Trigger. His next question is what kind of game is it, and I tell him it's an RPG. Then he asks if he can play. I don't know how autistic you have to be to ask a total stranger to play with their stuff, but holy fuck I still can't believe he asked me.

Of course I tell him no, but he continues to sit next to me. While he sits next to me he begs to his classmates to play their various games and gives me...advice. I don't think this guy knew what an RPG was because he kept telling me things like "be careful on the ladder!" and "don't fall off the rope!" I don't know what they tell these kids, but it must be interesting because I've never gotten advice like that even for platformers.

Another thing about this kid is that he was leaning on me. I mean, he was flat out pressing himself against me. I'm a little freaked out someone who is almost certainly underage that I don't even know is a few seconds away from wrapping his arms around me, so I tell him to please stop leaning on me. Nothing. I ask him to please stop touching me. Nothing. I tell him to stop touching me. _Nothing_.

Eventually the kids get off to transfer to their destination, whatever it was. It was a huge relief, but this became a biweekly event. And for the first two months this same kid makes a point to sit next to me, lean on me, and beg to play my games while giving me weird advice for them.

One day, he actually got one of his classmates to loan him their game, so he ignores me, for once (but still within a few seats of me). Today however, a different teacher/teacher's aid sits in the back (I never noticed them before, but they could have been up front with the worst functioning kids). This woman orders him to put away the game, saying she considers this class time not free time so he can't play a game until tomorrow. My admirer points at me and shouts that I have a game. I respond by saying something along the lines that I'm not a high school student and part of their group, mostly because I have a feeling this woman is two seconds away from telling me to put away my stuff in the presence of her students, but also because I don't want to get involved.

Luckily she doesn't try to boss me around, but the kid freaks out and tantrums all the way to their stop. You could still hear him screaming outside until the bus pulled away. I swear everybody sighed in the glorious silence when they were gone.

The group continued to use the bus biweekly, but after that incident they appeared to have forbidden them to sitting down near passengers not part of the group so they never sat near me again. Even though it makes for an interesting story I was grateful because I was thoroughly uncomfortable with being leaned on all the time. Not to mention his inability to speak at a normal level.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 28, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I've been noticing for a while that... they say people grow to fit their names. I think "Chris" has a hex on it. Think of all the weird, spergy, not-quite-right Chrises you know. Yeah. Same with "Chad", or "Ashley". Naming a kid that is just begging for trouble. /THAT'S NAME-IST
> 
> My experiences with austists are pretty dull and predictable. They'd mostly go about their own business, and they were really pretty nice kids. Some had pretty normal social lives, even if they spent most of their free time pacing with their MP3 players on max, and gibbering to themselves.
> 
> General "don't know when the person you're talking at is bored of your train/rock/sawnik talk" stuff.



Actually I've got close friends named Chris, Chad, and Ashley and all three are awesome salt of the earth people.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 29, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Except there actually is no proof that Autism is even real. Think about it, how recent was the "disease" even named? Furthermore, were it really a disease there would be some way to prevent it. But there is not any evidence of either a disease or a cure. There is nothing but lazy fucks who refuse to even learn to speak and would rather rock back and forth all day like some sort of monkey.

Also, Autism has only gained any sort of notice after Obama drastically loosened the requirements for a tugboat - coincidence?



			
				The Dude said:
			
		

> Actually I've got close friends named Chris, Chad, and Ashley and all three are awesome salt the earth people.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 29, 2013)

We had an autistic girl in our high school class. She was a train wreck-no friends, an obsession with the Muppets/Fraggles (?) and all sorts of nerdy things. She thought she was an expert on everything, but didn't know basic facts like 'in algebra, you try to find x'. Thought she was an amazing actress/singer/artist/writer, wasn't. Talked to herself in class. Cried a lot when people proved her wrong or corrected her. Typical autistic things.

Icing on the cake was saying _'The Holocaust couldn't have been that bad'_ in freshman history. The look on our teachers face was priceless!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 29, 2013)

I worked with a woman at my last job (that I got laid off from 2 years ago tomorrow, fuck my life) who I think was missing some screws. 

-Sandra never shut up. NEVER. My office mate and I would be working quietly, and all of a sudden, Sandra would just blurt out something stupid, like "you know .... I haven't had a tuna sandwich in a long time!", or "Do you know ____", or ask me some stupid question my supervisor would only know. One time, like the second day of work, Sandra kept on disagreeing with me over some policy, I'd had it and I dialed my supervisor who was at the other campus. 

-Another wtf thing she did the first week of work was obsess about her cracked windshield. She kept on telling people she needed a day off to get her windshield fixed. Can't you do that shit during the weekend? I knew something was up with her due to her obsessing over that windshield. 

-She always talked about her daughter going to UVA at Wise like it was as special as going to UVA. It's the liberal arts school UVA has that nobody ever talks about it. 

-She pretty much told me once that my bachelors degree I worked years for is worthless. She was taking phd classes at some ripoff online school

-She broke the copier

-She always rolled her eyes when explaining stuff to me. Cunt. 

-She would scare potential students off because she'd overstimulate them and they'd get scared and run off.

-People who worked at the college told me that she used to be a counselor for the public schools, and none of the kids liked her because she never shut up. 

-SHE WAS IN THE AIR FORCE YOU GUYS. WTF. I hope she was discharged for being such a dingbat.


----------



## soIregistered (Jul 29, 2013)

She sounds fun. I worked with a woman once named Sandy who had paint in her hair for like 3 weeks. She didn't wash a whole lot. She also got out of work one day by saying she shit herself so she could leave. Or maybe she really did. Either way, we were glad to see her leave.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 29, 2013)

> Except there actually is no proof that Autism is even real. Think about it, how recent was the "disease" even named? Furthermore, were it really a disease there would be some way to prevent it. But there is not any evidence of either a disease or a cure. There is nothing but lazy fucks who refuse to even learn to speak and would rather rock back and forth all day like some sort of monkey.




Wait, I can't tell if sarcasm or not.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 29, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true. It's just a way for depraved deviants to be special.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 1, 2013)

I mentioned dumbass Sandra a few pages up. You know that ep of PowerPuff girls where MoJo JoJo had to do community service by teaching english in community college, and everybody in Townsville began talking in long, descriptive sentences? 

[youtube]Dl-BizIDeVs[/youtube]

Sandra Talked like that every day.


----------



## The Grimace (Aug 4, 2013)

I've met a lot of autistic people:
1. Creepy bug-eyed guy always talking about people dying and movies, or both.
2. Bipolar guy, total bro. Don't see him much now, though. I used to play Brawl at his house a few years ago.
3. Guy obsessed with Boy Scouts and Christianity. I talked to the (normal) guy he was roommates with him, and he apparantly was flopping around on his bed and yelling and shit.
4. Jim: Guy obsessed with movies, Jim Carrey, and Batman. He always makes crappy stuff out of paper and blabbers about it. He's also quite loud, and yells "HEADACHE, HEADACHE, HEADACHE" while pouding against his head with his palms. And whenever he gets in trouble, he moans stuff like "but I'm autistic...". I've got plenty more stories of this bastard if anyone wants to hear 'em.


----------



## Surtur (Aug 5, 2013)

Do tell.


----------



## The Grimace (Aug 5, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Do tell.


K.

Back in 8th grade, after lunch was served to everyone, you could get 2nds of hot lunch. Not everyone would get it though. If they called your table up, you could get extra food. Certain days, Jim would go apeshit about this food (usually pizza). He would raise his hand and frantically wave it like a madman while muttering "comeoncomeon". If he didn't get food, he would bang his head against the table and start moaning.

Now, after this, he would either swindle out of trouble, or one of the assistant principals would make him work with other ill-behaved kids to clean up tables. He usually wouldn't do anything, just walk around threatening to kill himself to get out of cleaning tables. He would carry on how "THIS IS CHILD LABOR" and shit.

There was a time when he got in trouble for running/speed walking to get in the line for Meatball Subs. He rushed to get near the front of the line, but a teacher told him to get in the back of the (super long) line for running. He stomps back there saying "SHE'LL NEVER GET AWAY WITH THIS". Then, I heard muttering back there, and one of the most horrifying screams known to man. I think they had ran out of subs or something.

Now, whenever lunch is over, you could go to the courtyard, or to the library. There were computers in the library, so I'd go on them to read articles and whatnot. Jim would always go to a computer near a wall and turn it so it was almost directly facing the wall, then use it. It always looked like he was trying to watch porn. A teacher came over and made him turn his screen so she could see it. And what was it? Just flash games. He says he does it so people can't look over his shoulder. Whatever man.

I still have some more.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 5, 2013)

CrabCMDO said:
			
		

> Surtur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he usually scream?


----------



## The Grimace (Aug 5, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> CrabCMDO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. That's why he scared the hell out of me, haha. :p


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 5, 2013)

CrabCMDO said:
			
		

> Back in 8th grade, after lunch was served to everyone, you could get 2nds of hot lunch. Not everyone would get it though. If they called your table up, you could get extra food. Certain days, Christian would go apeshit about this food (usually pizza). He would raise his hand and frantically wave it like a madman while muttering "comeoncomeon". If he didn't get food, he would bang his head against the table and start moaning.
> 
> Now, after this, he would either swindle out of trouble, or one of the assistant principals would make him work with other ill-behaved kids to clean up tables. He usually wouldn't do anything, just walk around threatening to kill himself to get out of cleaning tables. He would carry on how "THIS IS CHILD LABOR" and shit.
> 
> ...


I always hated bratty kids like that. I didn't think they were autistic, just that they were brats. When I was in school, I'd always try to get to lunch as early as possible, but that's because I just love being prompt and on time for every little thing, if not a little too early. I said something about some autistic kid with those weird teeth and a jacket in high school that would always cut in line. If you tried cutting him off, he'd make a noise and get behind you. He wouldn't hit you or anything, so I guess people took that as a sign of respect and let him cut through the line. Although I'd really rush to get to lunch in senior year when I didn't have my own cash because I'd leave after lunch and wanted to get my food as soon as possible (didn't help that I was on the ass end of the school while the cafeteria was immediately in the front). Aside from being prompt and having to leave, I don't see what the big deal about getting lunch first is.

That's another thing I don't get, when people threaten to kill themselves over incredibly minor shit. I've threatened to do it before, but that was out of hatred for myself, not because I didn't get extra pizza or whatever it is Christian did. This thread taught me a lesson. Whatever I do, do NOT name my son Christian.

...holy shit. Again, on some days, I was in a rush to get to lunch, but if you're late, you're late, and you either sit it out or try to get in line. I have *never* seen anyone scream over missing lunch, autistic or not.

Do tell, you've piqued my interest.


----------



## The Grimace (Aug 5, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Do tell, you've piqued my interest.


Haha, I'm running outta stuff.

This Christian guy wears the same raincoat every day. He never washes it. He also attempts to talk to girls like CWC. He stalks them in a way, is creepy, and literally mentioned the word "coitus" to one of them. WTF?

Also, he supposedly leaves one class every day to use the bathroom, for quite a while. What does he do there? I don't wanna guess.

He also apparantly has piss stains on his shirts.

And here's my last little story:
Apparently, on the last week of 8th Grade, the teachers finally caught on to him with his "autism card" and such. One morning, he apparently demanded to use a computer, the teacher said no, he begged and begged, he started yelling or something, and the teacher banned him from computers for the rest of the year (two weeks). He supposedly started trying to get really violent.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Aug 16, 2013)

I've had two experiences with people who I knew were autistic (or at least had some sort of screw loose)

One was annoying, this kid who was somewhat of my friend during high school. The kid wasn't too bad, whenever someone touched him without him knowing it, he'd flip the fuck out and scream at the top of his lungs and cover his ears. He also wore like the same three shirts every day. (Luckily, he washed them when he wasn't wearing them) The kid also loved drawing his own comic books with made-up superheroes, but the artwork was mediocre at best and he couldn't improve. (Like he would actually try to improve, but it was marginal at best) Nice kid otherwise, but would get annoying by constantly talking about superheros and would take action figures to school (never took them out in class though)

My second experience with someone who's autistic is much better. I only know him online, but he seems to be normal (according to him, his only "quirks" are problems with eye contact and sometimes needs to be told instructions twice to understand). Also he's my boyfriend.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2013)

In my college English class there was a ginger kid that was somewhat short and very overweight. He wore a t-shirt all the time with three wolves howling at the moon printed on it. He went to a sing and dance for Jesus church, was a furry, and was super into the story of the Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe. Like, he obsessed over Narnia shit. Basically he ruined the class by being that guy and asked all sorts of stupid fucking questions all the time. He would laugh at obscenely inappropriate moments and seemed completely oblivious to how aggravating he was.

Just reminded myself of a girl from that class, too. I ended up developing a fancy for her. Turns out she was a Suicide Girl and had a serious issue with her brain that caused daily seizure episodes. Doctors thought it was brain cancer at the time. I wonder if she's still alive.


----------



## Night Terror (Aug 17, 2013)

They keep the severely autistic in separate special schools in the UK, but the mildly autistic and aspies are usually mainstreamed. I knew of a few. One, I'll call A, was my friend. He was really lazy and overweight, but he was a right laugh. He didn't do much work, instead he sat at the back of the classroom and played Pokémon emulators on his laptop. I sat next to him in Year 12 English and we mostly discussed the videya. Still talk to him on Facebook, he's a good bloke. Another, B, was really tall and really obnoxious. He kept claiming to be a soldier, and in the RAF, and all that, even though we knew he wasn't. He bullied me for a while, but he stopped doing that and we became, not exactly friends, but you know, we talked to each other fine. I dunno what he's up to now, I don't have him on Facebook. The last, C, was really socially awkward, with these huge, heavy, shadowed eyes. He was obsessed with computers and claimed to be a master hacker, showing us his leet hacking skills, which was just running scripts he found on the internet. Of course, he was little more than a script kiddie, and we called him that, which really pissed him off. Of course, our form tutor, an ICT teacher who was very deadpan and 'on the level' with the students agreed with us and occasionally joined in calling him a skiddie. It was fine though, since C was close to all the ICT teachers. He wasn't that bad, just really weird.
There was one more but I don't want to talk about him.


----------



## hellbound (Aug 18, 2013)

My father has Asperger syndrome. I think my brother may have a touch of it too. We didn't know until I was almost through college, and my mother was reading something about it and thought "hey, wait a minute..." After a visit to a specialist he confirmed the diagnosis. Most of it manifested as things like inability to go with the flow if plans went awry or something and minor obsessions with things like war games, bagpipes, and paganism. Never anything severe enough I felt like he didn't love me or anything, just things like freakouts if we got lost driving somewhere.

Sadly, I feel like he's taken his diagnosis as justification to no longer try to cope at the level he once did. He's started doing things like the rocking, which I never remember him doing before.

I work in pharmaceutical research and the sciences are fairly notorious for attracting people on the spectrum, but maybe because it's industry and not academia I really couldn't pin almost anybody I work with as having it. The closest is a guy who tries to make out with almost every girl who works there at our christmas party. It always has a big dance floor and he'll start dancing with a girl which really, everybody dances with everybody else a little, but if they let him dance for a little while he tries to lean in for a kiss, and pretty much always gets shut down.


----------



## random_pickle (Aug 19, 2013)

After reading through this thread, I think I was probably spergy back in Highschool like some of these guys. I do remember some people worse than me though.

Back in Middle School, there was this kid in our gym class that I'll call Johnny. You could easily tell he wasn't there at all. His mouth would hang open and drool came out, he screamed frequently, constantly supervised, and was always hunched over when walking. I found out later he was mentally retarded, I felt really bad for the poor kid. To this day I still want to know why they put him in a mainstream gym class and no other special needs kid. The only reason I mention him now is because he did scare the shit out of me.

Outside of school I attended an art class that our neighbor held once every two weeks. It was here I met this older girl that I'll call A. She and I got along really well and she was the one that introduced me to anime in the first place. Unfortunately, she was very awkward, more than I was actually. For example, when I'm out somewhere and I return home, I find out that she called 20 times in that timeframe, I was only out for 30 minutes at most! One time we went to go see a movie, she went to the bathroom, so her mom and I waited outside. When she came out, she had put a line of toilet paper down the back of her pants and pretended it was a tail. It caused a bit of commotion and I felt really embarrased. Turns out, she had severe Autism and her mother was homeschooling her for the most part. After Middleschool I slowly broke contact with her.

There was also this incident at High School. I was running a bit late for my next class so I took a shortcut through the special-ed hallway. Right as I'm halfway through, I see these two guys run out of the classroom in front of me one after the other. The second kid tackled the first one and started beating the shit out of him. I turned around and ran away when a teacher intervened.

Finally, I mentioned this in the Aboo thread over in Lolcow, but I'll mention it here too. My friend, was the most annoying sperg I've ever seen. She had an obbsession with anime and Vocaloid. During our Senior year she demanded that we call her Miku from then on, although I never did. She wanted to be an actress and she loved to draw anime, but she couldn't take critique worth shit. If you even say that something was wrong in her work, she would just glare and ignore you. It didn't help that she shoved her sketches into your face at every given opportunity. To make things even worse she constantly tried to talk in the cutesy anime girl voice, you know, that high-pitched one? She would also overexaggerate her emotions, also just like in anime. This pissed me off alot mostly because I already have difficutly reading normal expressions. She was also very controlling; she had to be the best at her hobbies in the group. Want to show your drawings to your friends, she'll get visibly upset if it's better than hers. Get that role in the school play, she'll glare at you and maybe talk behind your back saying that she should have that role and not you. She also harrassed another girl because she was friends with her oldest friend, L. L finally broke up their friendship after some shitstorm, I don't really know what happened. L had been Miku's friend since Elementary School and dealt with her bullshit for years. Fast foreward a year after the breakup, and Miku's still pissed over it.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Aug 20, 2013)

There was this guy in my freshman year of high school who was pretty weird and awkward, probably had Asperger's. I had a couple classes with him. He was black, but also, oddly enough, a goth. He was probably gay as well; he had a girly-sounding voice and showed some feminine mannerisms.

I don't remember a whole lot about him. But he may have been obsessed with Pokemon because he liked to say the names of certain Pokemon, especially Pikachu, in the middle of class. And there was this one time he was caught by a teacher in the hallway because he was doing cartwheels out there when he was supposed to be in my history class. Pretty sure our teacher gave him detention.

I'm not sure what happened to him after 9th grade because he was gone the following year. I dunno, but it seemed to me and other students that he had quite a few problems, not just an autism spectrum disorder.


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Aug 25, 2013)

My brother is autistic. He's like 20 and is obsessed with the 1960s like it's better than this age in every single fucking aspect. He also beat me a lot and has always been an asshole to me. He now has this huge beard which looks like the pubic hair grew on the wrong part of his body...

I hate him. I absolutely do.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 26, 2013)

SlowInTheMinds said:
			
		

> My brother is autistic. He's like 20 and is obsessed with the 1960s like it's better than this age in every single fucking aspect.




I CAN'T STAND PEOPLE WHO THINK BACK IN THE DAY IS BETTER THAN TODAY. Sorry for the caps, but I run into it a lot online, especially among people I know on flickr who collect old packaging and electronics. Every once in a while, I get a slight hint that they really wish it was the 50s/60s again, and wished for the days where women and minorities didn't have rights. Like, most of them bitched when Obama was reelected.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 26, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> SlowInTheMinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://encyclopediadramatica.se/MylarBalloonFan


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 26, 2013)

^yuppers


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Aug 26, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> sparklemilhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god.
That resembles my brother a lot.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I'm not sure if I would exactly call him a sperg, but a kid I went to middle school with does stand out in particular. He had rich parents who let him do whatever he wanted, used vulgar language in front of them that would never be tolerated in my parents' household, and most memorably, he had a weird obsession of drawing pictures of Hitler and gay sex, or whatever weird shit that was on his mind, and folding them up and giving them to other students. I was friends with him for a while, so obviously I saw the bulk of his "art." We were both big into a lot of the same video games, so that's kind of where our friendship picked up, sometime in the middle of 6th grade. Apart from the Hitler gay sex drawings and stuff, he did have some rather odd behaviors and was somewhat antisocial. Over time though, a sort of wedge grew between us, and the last nail in the coffin was us getting into a wrestling match in the middle of the school hallway. Of course, he started it, as he has anger control problems I was not initially aware of. I do not remember speaking to him again.

I looked him up much later, and it turns out he was arrested for assault on a female, kidnapping, and death threats, and did some jail time for it. All things considered, I'm not surprised. But I moved to a different state, and eventually I believe he did as well, from last I heard. I'm not exactly sure what he does now though.

I've met plenty of odd kids, some with autism, others who were simply weird in their own way, and many others, but this one certainly stands out.


----------



## exball (Aug 28, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> SlowInTheMinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Relevant


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Aug 28, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> sparklemilhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still attach files to e-mails (but only really my resume for jobs)


----------



## pickles (Aug 28, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> I know a guy with autism, although I've never met him in person. I'm friends with him on Facebook.
> 
> The most obnoxious things he's wanted me to do was to help get him unbanned from online forums for sperging and message people who blocked him. Of course I didn't help him. Although he's been through a lot of therapy I don't think he knows how to socialize properly, he comes off a bit forced. Other than that he's OK. I haven't talked to him in a month or two, though.


You're friends with jcrowley?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 28, 2013)

Nah, it's not da vax monsta. This guy doesn't know about the CWCki, and if he did, he'd probably be upset that we're making fun of a fellow autistic.

He spergs about foreign languages and music. 

Saying he really doesn't know how to socialize is too harsh. He's OK, he just has fits of hardcore sperging and doesn't know when to quit, although he's mellowed out considerably this year. I think he might be starting to go emo, though.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 29, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> Nah, it's not da vax monsta. This guy doesn't know about the CWCki, and if he did, he'd probably be upset that we're making fun of a fellow autistic.
> 
> He spergs about foreign languages and music.
> 
> Saying he really doesn't know how to socialize is too harsh. He's OK, he just has fits of hardcore sperging and doesn't know when to quit, although he's mellowed out considerably this year. I think he might be starting to go emo, though.



Does he even know any foreign languages, or does he just think he can speak them, but fail miserably?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 29, 2013)

He can speak some and fails at others.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 29, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> He can speak some and fails at others.



Hey at least he's got an interest that isn't video games, like most spergs I've seen. Which languages though? I speak some Spanish, but I'm not going to pretend I can converse in it deeply.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, when I say he spergs at languages, he REALLY spergs at languages. He had a YouTube channel a few years back, when I first started to follow him, he claimed to speak 37 languages. After a few months, he claimed to speak over 70. Few people believed him, he didn't take too kindly to people who respectfully criticized him, and he got trolled as well. He deleted his language channel, Chez rocks all,  but kept his band channel, Station Set.

Fortunately he went to school and became a Spanish translator, so he did something useful with his sperging.  

If you want to see a TRUE and HONEST polyglot check out PolyglotPal or Richard Simcott. RS is my favorite YouTube polyglot.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm glad to see he took the time and effort to move on with his life and work towards at least one of his goals. And translators are definitely needed, quite a bit.

Maybe if he learns Arabic, Farsi, or Pashto, he could work for the CIA in some capacity. They really need people who can fluently speak these languages.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 31, 2013)

He's Canadian so he won't be working for the CIA. I believe he's dabbled in the languages you mentioned.

But yeah, he's definitely seemed to be mellowing out.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 31, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> He's Canadian so he won't be working for the CIA. I believe he's dabbled in the languages you mentioned.
> 
> But yeah, he's definitely seemed to be mellowing out.



The guy that I mentioned earlier in this thread, the one that was obsessed with Hitler and gay sex, seems to have moved on with his life as well. Despite being a convicted felon (only the assault charge stuck) and having spent six months in prison, he's now studying to be a veterinarian in another state.

It's always a relief when one of these sperg or weirdo types don't end up making national news or completely self-destructing.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Feb 8, 2015)

I might as well mention a experience since I was in a transition program until I graduated last year. This one person I never forget since he was like my own shadow. I won't name him for privacy sake. So for the first half of the year. I didn't notice anything about him til I actually gotten to know the CWCki better then before. I was more self aware and I started to notices things. He pretty much has autism like myself. He would keep to himself a lot being on his ipod. I don't think I heard him mention anything on friends. Even on Friday trips where most of them were a blast, he was indifferent about them. The only things I know is that he likes vidya, anime, Nostalgia Critic, and that he's really good with math.

There's was one thing that really stand out. There was a day where the teachers talked about one of the life coachs. They mentioned that one of them were going through a rough time. I won't go into details because piracy again, but he responsed with a monotone voice "Too bad". I wanted to say something, but I kept quiet. Its one of the few times I felt ticked off being in the program. The way he said it gave me a vibe that he was really indifferent, don't know what else to describe it.

Other then that experience. Others weren't so bad. Most I interacted were pretty nice, one even my best friend to this day.


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 8, 2015)

LordDarkrai said:


> I might as well mention a experience since I was in a transition program until I graduated last year. This one person I never forget since he was like my own shadow. I won't name him for privacy sake. So for the first half of the year. I didn't notice anything about him til I actually gotten to know the CWCki better then before. I was more self aware and I started to notices things. He pretty much has autism like myself. He would keep to himself a lot being on his ipod. I don't think I heard him mention anything on friends. Even on Friday trips where most of them were a blast, he was indifferent about them. The only things I know is that he likes vidya, anime, Nostalgia Critic, and that he's really good with math.
> 
> There's was one thing that really stand out. There was a day where the teachers talked about one of the life coachs. They mentioned that one of them were going through a rough time. I won't go into details because piracy again, but he responsed with a monotone voice "Too bad". I wanted to say something, but I kept quiet. Its one of the few times I felt ticked off being in the program. The way he said it gave me a vibe that he was really indifferent, don't know what else to describe it.
> 
> Other then that experience. Others weren't so bad. Most I interacted were pretty nice, one even my best friend to this day.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 8, 2015)

It's amazing how little I remember from grade school, but considering it's been a very long time since I graduated I guess that is to be expected.This thread got me thinking, though, and it reminded me of a couple of kids I went to school with when I was growing up. I'll be honest, I don't think I remember any of these peoples' names nor have I spoken to them for coming up on two decades. Christ.

The first was this kid who kept a backpack full of action figures all throughout school. I stayed in the same school district for all 12 years of my primary education, and this joker was around for as long as I can remember being aware of him. I think I first noticed him in 2nd or 3rd grade mostly because he always -- ALWAYS -- wore his backpack or had it within his immediate vicinity. I figured out that it was full of toys because I just straight up asked him one day; he made me swear not to tell anyone if he showed me, and then he opened the zipper on the backpack and let me look inside. It was just a mess of Ninja Turtles and He-Man stuff. No assignments or books or anything. I have no idea how he kept up with that. He sat alone and kept to himself, and I remember when we were in high school he still had a couple of figurines with him, I guess because they were some kind of totem or something. He was pretty harmless, and I never broke that promise I made to him about telling the other students about his toys. 

edit: I just remembered this guy also had a Walkman with him and he'd quietly listen to music all the time. I don't know the full extent of his music library but the one time I remember seeing him put a tape in the player it was a Ninja Turtles album.

I also remember this one kid who no doubt went on to become a huge pervert in the furry fandom. (Honestly, chances are we've probably crossed paths post-school and never knew it.) This guy was a big art nerd and was into Star Fox and the like. The only thing I really remember about him was that he became a rabid fan of the cartoon SWAT Kats and was obsessed with drawing the characters from that show. I'll admit, I loved the show too; that's how I got to know this person. We were "friends" in the sense that we had a couple of classes together and liked some of the same things, but it wasn't one of those friendships that would last beyond school. I hung out with him a few times and we watched VHS copies of SWAT Kats, and he would vent about characters and plots and stuff that he didn't like. He also had a crush on the chubby cat from that show.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Feb 8, 2015)

What if you are the one with the 'tism?  I'm definitely pretty mild compared to some of the other stories here, but do I have some experiences.

My high school was where a lot of misfits went, which resulted in a strange mix of both spergs and stoners.  However, there was this one kid who went beyond what could ever be considered normal.  He had a heap of mental disorders, and I'm not so sure about autism but he definitely had some of the traits.  Certain teachers would actively try to block him from their class just because he could be so disruptive.  He hit on basically every girl at school, and from what I heard, could be quite cruel when they refused to give in.  This wasn't just limited to school; online, he amassed over 1,000 (not an exaggeration) female facebook friends as a part of his love quest.  Occasionally, he would indeed get a girlfriend despite being disgusting to nearly everyone around him; after all, even the worst aim is still going to hit the target a few times when you throw a thousand darts.  As expected, every one of them was an incredibly desperate mental case, and they never lasted for more than around two weeks.

However. what made him the most notorious were his outbursts in the middle of class.  One of the most memorable was during a Philosophy class where the teacher was giving the example of a universally accepted statement, such as a "all chairs must have at least three legs."  Many of the students tried to challenge this, noto understanding it wasn't so much whether or not it was true as to what it represented.  This guy's retort?  "My ass is a chair!  It has two legs!"  Another unforgettable moment in that class was, when presented with Descartes' premise that humans are made of both material and spiritual aspects, he shouted "so basically Descartes believed that your mom, dad, and God had a threesome and made you?"  That fucking kid, I tell you, that fucking kid.

There was also another kid I didn't know as well, as he was a freshman when I was a senior, who I definitely know had autism.  While there were bronies as far as the eye could see, this particular kid would write on the whiteboards and even make bathroom graffiti on how he wanted to fuck the ponies from My Little Pony.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Feb 9, 2015)

I met this kid once who wanted to become an Army mechanic.  That's a pretty good goal, right?  Except that he wanted to become a mechanic because he wanted to "turn a humvee into a Transformer."  He literally thought that the Michael Bay Transformers movie was a documentary.

He was 19 at the time.


----------



## Silver (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not going to bother re-posting my experience with creepy sperg, but I am gonna point out I have autism. I'm not really that bad anymore but in my early days in high school it was probably clear something was a little off... especially sophomore year when I had a crush on this one girl and responded to my own feelings very poorly. I didn't do anything creepy but it wasn't in the best of tastes either and led to her avoiding me for a little while, despite us having been friends before it. I still cringe when I look back on it.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 9, 2015)

i log into here everyday


----------



## SU 390 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Dude said:


> So obviously not the Chris we all know and love.
> 
> So my experience with someone with da 'tisms was a girl I supervised when I worked for Hollywood Video. This was just after I got married.
> 
> ...



She's definitely that 'Notice me senpai' type of person. Holy fuck!


----------



## Ancani (Feb 11, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> I'm not going to bother re-posting my experience with creepy sperg, but I am gonna point out I have autism. I'm not really that bad anymore but in my early days in high school it was probably clear something was a little off... especially sophomore year when I had a crush on this one girl and responded to my own feelings very poorly. I didn't do anything creepy but it wasn't in the best of tastes either and led to her avoiding me for a little while, despite us having been friends before it. I still cringe when I look back on it.


I'm autistic as well and I feel you on this kinda thing.  I'm very high-functioning but social shit is...uh, not exactly my forte, and I've fucked over wayyy too many friendships in my life.

Although in a lot of those cases, they were kind of awful people themselves. Mixed blessings?

Anyway. I knew a sperg in middle school who was super weird. We'll call him Corey. Corey was totally obsessed with the Civil War, to the extent that he wore a replica of a Civil War-era army cap to school every. Goddamn. Day. His hygiene was a bit questionable too. What stands out, though, is the time in 7th grade that he attacked me with that fucking hat.

He'd been annoying me about some BS at lunch, and being a sperg myself, my response was a rather blunt "shut the hell up and go away." He responded by chasing me around the student lounge trying to hit me with his hat, succeeding in clipping my arm once or twice, before some of my friends managed to get him to stop.

But wait, there's more! I found out maybe a month back that Corey's parents are friends with my friend Olivia's parents, so they were forced to hang out a lot as kids, being fairly close in age (Corey is a year or so my senior, with Olivia being around a year my junior). And apparently one time when Olivia was three or so, Corey tried to drown her in her family's pool.

Seriously.

I mean, he would've been about five when this happened so I'm not sure he would have understood the gravity of the situation, but...seriously, . 

Apparently she got him to let go by biting him.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Been around plenty of them all my life. Having been in special needs programs in elementary and junior high (mostly due to anger issues). And trust me, I've seen a few nutcases (some with similar cases like me, others affected more severely) in my lifetime to say that this is one aspect that the internet is at least partially right on.


----------



## Abethedemon (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the spergers. Guess that explains a few things about me. I've met plenty of really nice people with aspergers, and some who weren't as nice. It's hard to define to a clear culture.


----------



## Zim (Feb 12, 2015)

My friend convinced me to work with him on one of those volunteer railroads that are so prevalent in the north east us. I don't actually like trains that much but I like working with my friends, heavy machinery, and building thing with my hands. 

Thanks to working around trains I've seen levels of sperg and autism I never thought existed. There are some cool people who volunteer, don't get me wrong, but I'm not kidding when there are a surprising amount of people there who don't know they're allowed to have more then one interest in life. I've witnessed 2 guys argue for over an hour about if some train was in one state or another during some part of the trains operation and it got pretty heated. There are a lot of guys there who can tell you where any engine was and is just by it's number.

You also get maladjusted dudes in their early 20's who act like they're in their 60's and will not talk to you unless it's about trains. These particular spergs I feel sorry for because in 10 or 20 years they might realize how much life they missed out on by spending every waking hour hanging out with retired guys talking about train shit.

Then there's the total autistic wonders who are all of the above plus spend all the time they aren't at the train yard chasing and filming freight trains and walking along miles of tracks. They are scary into trains. I don't get how trains do this to people but because of the absurd amount of train autism and sperging I had to put up with I don't even like volunteering hardly at all.

Sorry this sort of turned into a rant didn't it?


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 12, 2015)

Zim said:


> My friend convinced me to work with him on one of those volunteer railroads that are so prevalent in the north east us. I don't actually like trains that much but I like working with my friends, heavy machinery, and building thing with my hands.
> 
> Thanks to working around trains I've seen levels of sperg and autism I never thought existed. There are some cool people who volunteer, don't get me wrong, but I'm not kidding when there are a surprising amount of people there who don't know they're allowed to have more then one interest in life. I've witnessed 2 guys argue for over an hour about if some train was in one state or another during some part of the trains operation and it got pretty heated. There are a lot of guys there who can tell you where any engine was and is just by it's number.
> 
> ...



Oh no your right Sonic isn't the King of Tisim it's trains Sonic is just the Demon Prince by comparison, they have this unnatural power to bring out the inner sperg in otherwise normal people. 
It's like the dark lord of change takes a otherwise decent person an turns them into this ungodly sperg spawn that knows in minutia every detail no mater how obscure about certain trains an will argue the point with you.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Feb 13, 2015)

Zim said:


> I don't get how trains do this to people...


Autistic people love routines.  What's more routine than a train?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Feb 13, 2015)

@DeagleBoipussy420 is retarded irl


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 13, 2015)

Morbid Boredom said:


> Autistic people love routines.  What's more routine than a train?


I've found freight trains to be a bit of a loose cannon, actually. The 8 o clock train may not come at all, or come early, or late, assuming you even have one.

(You guys can go ahead and rate that as Autistic now..  )


----------



## Overcast (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, there's my twin brother. Who, coincidentally, is also named Chris. Go figure.

He and I both have autism, but he was more affected by it than I was.

He spergs over Disney, both movies and tv shows, old CN and Nick shows, video games like Mario, Kirby, Crash,  ect. When it comes to that stuff, he's pretty talkative, and even remembers how many episodes certain shows have and how many years they lasted. He even watches certain shows with me. A recent example being Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. During those times, he can be nice to be around.

When it comes to everything else... Not so much. He tends to whine and act pissy whenever things aren't going his way. And he seems to lack a conversational filter. He sometimes pushes my parents up to the point where they get mad at him and every time he goes, "I'll stop!" or "I'm sorry!" He always repeat what he does though.

He can be incredibly hard to be around at times, but he's not a bad person.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 13, 2015)

I have spent the past few months living with someone who has a Touch of the 'Tism.  He's my partner's brother - let's call him O, and I remember back when I still lived in the States they would complain about how damned obnoxious O was.  I gave O the benefit of the doubt, saying oh no he can't be that bad.

Clearly living with him has proven just how wrong I was.

His mild Asperger's is suddenly taken by his parents as a free pass for literally EVERYTHING.  He acts like an asshole?  He doesn't clean up after himself?  He stinks up the house because he doesn't want to bathe?  He leaves pubes scattered everywhere in spite of being asked nicely then told to just clean them up?  "Aw, he can't control it because Asperger's...  Take it easy on him."  They'll let him eat all of his junk food, taking entire packs of donuts and Pringles in a day (thanks to this plus never going outside, he's a porker), but criticize my partner and I if we want to eat bacon every now and again.  O knows this, and he exploits it.  The result is one really lazy, bratty, and entitled shithead.  See, I did give him leeway but now his parents (who mean well, but are ultimately dipshits) are actively playing a hand in making sure he regresses to the mindset of a six year old.

And these same people will actively deny the existence and impact of shit like bipolar, saying hokey garbage like "oh you just have to look at things differently" - bite me.

He's also a brony and has an obnoxious aura about him.  Like his voice, the noises he makes when he breathes, all of his general presence is enough to drive me up a wall.  Thankfully though my partner and I have found a place and will be moving out so we don't need to be around this manchild in the making.


----------



## Ancani (Feb 13, 2015)

BirdSim said:


> I have spent the past few months living with someone who has a Touch of the 'Tism.  He's my partner's brother - let's call him O, and I remember back when I still lived in the States they would complain about how damned obnoxious O was.  I gave O the benefit of the doubt, saying oh no he can't be that bad.
> 
> Clearly living with him has proven just how wrong I was.
> 
> ...


Oh lord, parents who coddle autistic children to that degree are fucking awful, especially since it's SO counterproductive.

Yes, an autistic kid is gonna require a different parenting and discipline style from a non-autistic kid...but to be fair, that applies to all children, really. Teaching any kid that bad behavior is okay is...well, not okay. I'm of the mind that parents with autistic children need to teach them to control themselves even more than other parents might need to, in fact--it IS often learned behavior for us, but that's sure as hell not a free pass to be a little shit. 

Sorry if this is off-topic, it's just a pet peeve of mine, since I see it happening so often with really disastrous results.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 14, 2015)

Ancani said:


> Oh lord, parents who coddle autistic children to that degree are fucking awful, especially since it's SO counterproductive.
> 
> Yes, an autistic kid is gonna require a different parenting and discipline style from a non-autistic kid...but to be fair, that applies to all children, really. Teaching any kid that bad behavior is okay is...well, not okay. I'm of the mind that parents with autistic children need to teach them to control themselves even more than other parents might need to, in fact--it IS often learned behavior for us, but that's sure as hell not a free pass to be a little shit.
> 
> Sorry if this is off-topic, it's just a pet peeve of mine, since I see it happening so often with really disastrous results.



It's at the point where he can get out of anything he doesn't like.  The most irritating example is that now he gets to hog the main bathroom (when he has his own) and has for months now.  First it was because "his bathroom was cold".  Now apparently he forgot how to wash his hair so at the age of 16 his parents are washing his hair for him in spite of him being perfectly capable before the shift into maximum coddledrive. The excuse is Asperger's of course, with the added bullet point of "well he doesn't like getting his face wet."

I swear they are two steps away from wiping his ass for him.  And he doesn't get on well with me because unlike his parents, I still see Aspies (especially ones that have it as mildly as him) as perfectly capable of taking care of themselves because literally every one I have encountered (not including Tumblr) has proven that to me.

EDIT: Unrelated to O but I also faintly remember some kid from back when I was in the first grade. She was really short and had a temper worse than my own at the time which really spoke for something.  Dunno if she actually had anything up with her but from some reason she flipped her shit when I accidentally bumped into her and sunk her teeth into my finger.  Even for as stupid and arbitrary all kids are at that age, that seemed particularly out there. :v


----------



## fuzzypickles (Feb 14, 2015)

I've dealt with my fair share of spergs and 'tismals in my lifetime. Now, I'll share my personal experiences with two who stand out to me. 



Spoiler: Read only if you have a good attention span



One kid, let's call him Peter, was severely autistic, which is to say that he couldn't talk, and had an adult with him at all times. When I was in middle school, I went to a day camp that catered to children with special needs (incase you're wondering, yes, I am a legit sperg), and all the kids there had conditions of varying severity, but Peter stood out because he was by far the most disabled of all the kids at the camp. Another kid, who I was friends with at the time, kind of made fun of Peter because he was so different from everyone else. Eventually, I asked a counselor at the camp about Peter and learned that he had autism, and I thought to myself "I'm autistic too, but I speak just fine, and can do things fairly normal, so why can't he?" Being at camp with this kid ultimately taught me a few things about autism and just how serious it could be, and I started to feel sorry for him, after learning what I needed to learn.

Now for the other kid, who for posterity's sake, let's call him Adam. I learned about him when I was in second grade, and the first incident I heard involved him was a physical altercation with my friend at her birthday party over an inflatable parrot. He was dragged away, thankfully, but he didn't really learn anything because his mother is an enabler on par with Barb. Fast forward a few years, and I find that he is in speech therapy with me in fifth grade. He would play with Barney toys while he was supposed to be focused on the assignment at hand, that is, the actual speech therapy. Must I repeat that he was playing with Barney toys in fifth grade? Cut to middle school, which is the last time I see him. Eventually I become friendly with him over common interests, like Nintendo, as we were in the after school program together. However, my mother, concerned for my well-being, eventually tells me not to talk to Adam because of his issues with his temper, which his mother preferred to enable rather than help rectify. I haven't heard from him since then, and I don't have high hopes for this guy's future, knowing what I know about him.


----------



## Wolf Fetuses (Feb 14, 2015)

I have bipolar disorder and dyspraxia so my life is a mess a lot of the time, so excuse the hypocrisy, but I digress.

My brother has high functioning autism and as I mentioned on some brony thread somewhere, loves ponies. But a more interesting story is a kid I went to school with (primary and secondary school/elementary, middle and high school for the yanks reading this) who, very much like Our Hero, was forced through mainstream school by his parents. This kid was _severely_ autistic. More so than Chris. When he was 6-14, his meltdowns in response to thunderstorms, loud/high pitched sounds or lack of positive attention was funny. When he was nearly 17 and still hurling chairs across the room it was something else. I haven't seen him since I left school. but it definitely wasn't a good experience for him either. He got picked on so much that even the good kid kiss-ups would join in with it. And he had a weird sixth-sense for thunderstorms. They say dogs and cats can detect thunderstorms way before they come because they feel the static. I don't know if that's true but I think this kid was the same.


----------



## Conrix (Feb 16, 2015)

John Stalvern waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were autists in the base. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Cernel Joson were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway.
John was a space marine for fourteen years. When he was young he watched the spaceships and he said to dad "I want to be on the ships daddy."
Dad said "No! You will BE KILL BY AUTISTS!"
There was a time when he believed him. Then as he got oldered he stopped. But now in the space station base of the UAC he knew there were autists.
"This is Joson" the radio crackered. "You must fight the autists!"
So John gotted his palsma rifle and blew up the wall.
"HE GOING TO KILL US" said the autists "I will shoot at him" said the cyberautist and he fired the rocket missiles. John plasmaed at him and tried to blew him up. But then the ceiling fell and they were trapped and not able to kill.
"No! I must kill the autists" he shouted The radio said "No, John. You are the autists"
And then John was an asperger.


----------



## DN 420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Spoiler: Power-level & Rant



For my last two years in high school, I went to an Alternative High School. I did because I fucked things up for myself and thought it would be a good idea, it wasn't. 

The kids mainly consisted of hypersensitivity and hugboxes. Sort of in the SJW-area sans a few fedora-wearers. But that's another story.

The key thing is that they coddled each other and expected coddling. They were always super respectful to one another, except for Lu.

Lu was the only person in the school to have autism. He loved minecraft and wanted to make video games himself.

By coincidence, at the beginning of the year I started a Game Design group on Fridays. I have previous experience and I wanted to see if I could help get a group of these kids to make a game. It went good for a few weeks, but nobody wanted to really include Lu. 

I didn't really give a shit and let him join in because he was so goddamn keen and full of ideas. But he was constantly shut down by the other kids because he would speak out-of-line and he made them uncomfortable. 

Eventually, I called the club quits because I eventually saw there was no way to make people get along with Lu and I wasn't going to kick him out.

And it kinda bummed me out that I had to because he usually keeps to himself, and he came out of his shell a lot during our meetings. His mom even thanked me at one point.

I don't know, I guess I'm white-knighting, but nobody respected this kid. He was bullied, at a school that cried foul at the smallest things, because he was different.


----------



## meatslab (Feb 17, 2015)

There was one kid in particular that I think had autism due to his meltdowns, but I'm not quite sure. His name was Royce, and he was high functioning. He was never in special ed., he would say and do weird things, but other than that (and his meltdowns) he was normal and took the same classes as everyone else. I had him in at least one class from 6th-12th grade. To make this short(er) I'll just tell y'all his two most notable instances of his meltdowns.

The first time was in science class in 6th grade when we had a test. He sat right next to me. I had finished my test and turned it over and being an ADD kid I just looked around the room like I always did, waiting for everyone else to finish. All of the sudden I hear "Stop...talking to me...". I turn and see Royce with the most piercing stare. I give him a puzzled look and mouth "What?". Now he was louder, "Stop talking to me!". Other kids start to look over and I just stare at him and quietly tell him I didn't say anything. Then he yells at the top of his lungs "STOP TALKING TO ME!" and gets out of his seat. My teacher rushed over and set him at one of the lab tables assuring him that I wouldn't talk to him anymore. She didn't bring up the situation ever again.

The second time was when he was really off his rocker. It was in between switching classes during 9th grade and I had seen Royce sitting in the hallway with a teacher, some people gathered, and a pair of high heels scattered along with some books on the floor. Come to find out later Royce had tripped and dropped his books and some girl saw what happened and started helping him pick them up. He then pushed her to the ground, took off her shoes, and BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HER with them.

He never got in trouble for any of this. I saw Royce one last time at the local community college when I used to take classes there, but I haven't seen him since.


----------



## Conrix (Feb 17, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> I want to take this time to state that I do not believe your Liberal "Science" regarding Autism being something that is out of its sufferer's control. Autism has no basis in either the Bible or Science, and I can only conclude that individuals choose to be Autistic because of some mania or lack of morality.


Kinda makes you think. Has any neurologist compared the brain of an autistic to a non-autistic?


Spoiler: Connorian Ranting



So if autism is indeed as fake as a tranny's tits, that means it creates a threefold danger to human rights made of excuses on both ends:
1) It allows sociopaths to use it as an excuse for doing horrible things, leaving introverts who don't shoot schools and steal from mom and pop shops to stew in the filth that the evil autist made.
2) Parents who want absolute control of their children can take a mild case of Asperger's and turn it into a tightly controlled routine made against their will, even well into adulthood. This could also leak into society itself, where an autist can practically be thrown in jail just for resembling a wanted serial killer.
3) 2 provides an excuse for the autistic to do nothing productive all day, feeling like society will drag them through the mud just because they can. Because that person supposedly can't talk to someone about it without their head exploding, and because picking on the weak is humanity's primal instinct which they downplay to look good. (On a side note, I've supported the meek that society didn't want, just to see if it would piss people off. Maybe if I post on tumblr about how I gave $100 to a homeless guy and spread the word to all the assholes who think I don't owe some hobo shit then it'd work.)



So on the subject, I was thrown in sped classes for simple behavior problems when I was in middle school and surprisingly I only know of one person who explicitly says he's autistic. He was really into Saturday Night Live, 80's/90's pop culture, Dragon Ball Z, Star Trek, Star Wars, Mega Man, and Mario. We're still chums to this day, even as we drifted apart we maintain contact via the magic of the internet. He considers me to be the best friend he's had. Of course there's the obligatory "sperging because you don't know when to stop" and infrequent behavior lapses but he's still a good person.

I probably know of a few more who could have been autistic but I don't want to mindlessly tar people with the autism paint. Especially after I said that false-tism is a goddamn threat to the decency of society.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 17, 2015)

Nirxsachit said:


> Kinda makes you think. Has any neurologist compared the brain of an autistic to a non-autistic?
> Connorian Ranting"]So if autism is indeed as fake as a tranny's tits, that means it creates a threefold danger to human rights made of excuses on both ends:
> 1) It allows sociopaths to use it as an excuse for doing horrible things, leaving introverts who don't shoot schools and steal from mom and pop shops to stew in the filth that the evil autist made.
> 2) Parents who want absolute control of their children can take a mild case of Asperger's and turn it into a tightly controlled routine made against their will, even well into adulthood. This could also leak into society itself, where an autist can practically be thrown in jail just for resembling a wanted serial killer.
> ...




Sorry broke the spoiler tag to answer this.

Yes the brains have been compared but from my understanding not often or lately, an sadly there hasn't been a case of twins one with tisim, one without that can offer a near like for like comparison.

1) It's been tried, I have a little knowledge of this, but there was a case where a guy claimed he was into extreme BDSM an the partner died, he claimed because of Porn the partner would spring back to life because of his autism when the session ended (_the case was far more complex than this_)  he was evaluated by multiple crown psychologists, an found to be a sociopath (an he had possibly killed before) as I said the trial was complex, so the defense was discounted.

2) That happens as well for a whole lot of problems, in schools it's a good way for parents to excuse bad results, there was a Lad I was in primary with a lad Terrance (_odd names are always a sign, are they not_) who was much like Chris but in a mirror, he was great at physical things an liked them but was dumb when it came to the fine detail (_oddly enough he was a Lance Corporal in the Infantry last time I saw him_), he loved drawing genuinely loved it an could describe really awesome bits of art verbally, but could not get fine detail when he really wanted, OK he was better than Chris on a good day at his worst, parents will always find a way to excuse there kids, but Chris is a extreem example (the last time I saw him he feel stripped a SA80A2 without thinking, cleaned an checked it over).

3) I would say provides some one with the tisim, AND bad parents a excuse to do fuck all. OK while I have a very mild case I am still on the spectrum, good parenting is the best thing you can do. Indulge it when right but cut it down when it's not.
I am lucky I get spergy over good packaging.


----------



## Conrix (Feb 17, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Sorry broke the spoiler tag to answer this.
> 
> Yes the brains have been compared but from my understanding not often or lately, an sadly there hasn't been a case of twins one with tisim, one without that can offer a near like for like comparison.
> 
> ...



I see where you're coming from here, but my spoiler wasn't indicative of my views of autism. That was speculating if autism wasn't real and was made up as an excuse for bad behavior or mania as Hyperion said. In which case even talking about it is dangerous because in the case that said disability is fake, then it just serves as an excuse for medicating people just because Big Pharma wants their dollar, and for potentially bright candles to be snuffed before they can set the world on fire because they're "disabled" or "disorderly". Whether fake or not, the "neurotypical" world sadly doesn't understand enough about autism to cater to all cases.

And at 3, that's one thing if you strike a balance between indulging productive behavior and denying destructive behavior, which is actually the best thing to do if you're rearing a sperg imo. But cutting down the sperg's interests, whether productive or destructive, will either make another Connor. Or they could be like my girlfriend and hide every scrap of their hard work that's humanly possible to hide from their parents, which makes the ploy for control over what they work on useless.

Autism as a diagnosis can help these people, but when used by some dumbass/ween/special-snowflake from tumblr as an excuse to be an asshole, it's dangerous to people who have autism but don't act like fucking shitheads 75% of the time because the non-autistic world is struggling to understand autism and these assholes make people think that we're all spastics who tard rage over Sonic's arms, or Pikachu's weight, or getting a Forest mixed into your uber blue/black control deck or whatever. Especially because these kinds of people are so vocal about their 0.1th world problems (because "first world problems" isn't enough to do justice to tard rage over shit that's even more minor than your favorite brand of soda being too expensive or whatever). Not to mention that it's just flat out insulting to those autistics who are actually thick skinned and don't need their own little world for peace of mind.

Also "Neurotypical" in quotes because I hate that term with a passion. It's basically just saying that autistics are the only ones who are different from everyone else and paints an image of arrogance for the spectrum.

ETA: Fixing a bunch of run-on sentences.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 17, 2015)

>>TFW when you don't really have any stories because you're the mentally ill, emotionally damaged autist in your peer group 

That said I have some stories about people who ended up being douchy, including one who sexually assaulted someone put of the blue.


----------



## Bamboo Claw (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm autistic myself, specifically I have PDD-NOS so it's quite mild. I had a rough time in social situations in elementary school which got me bullied, but with a bit of social therapy in 5th grade I got better and I act totally normally in social situations, although my bullies still refused to forget what I was like in elementary school. In my mind though I'm a total sperg about my interests. I had a really good experience meeting autistic girls at the social therapy thing, they were all very calm, nice girls and I wish I kept in touch with them.

I've gotten to know a lot of other autistics in my life. In my first post to the personal lolcows thread I talked about this one guy who was always really hyper and did spergy things like shout random access humor in public. Once he saw  a cat being rescued at Hurricane Katrina in the yearbook, and because it looked like his cat, he believed that his cat ran away from home, traveled from Michigan to New Orleans, was in New Orleans when Hurricane Katrina hit, then traveled back home all in a span of 3 weeks. Me and others thought there were a lot of things wrong with him that his parents enabled, like Asperger's and ADHD, and I recall him saying he had Tourette's.

I was friends with a boy with Asperger's who was obsessed with Mario games and the I Love Lucy Show. Not much else remarkable about him other than one time when I was at his house he got naked and offered to cuddle me. It was definitely not sexual since we were elementary school age, it's just that he was really naïve.

I got to make friends with another girl with Asperger's almost a year ago. She's, obsessed with Fire Emblem, though she's also really creative and draws and is working on writing an original story. She told me when she was in social therapy all the other autistic kids in it were boys and they bullied her and nearly killed her because they were playing too rough. She's a recovering SJW and had been suckered into their fucked up ideology because of being naïve, but she started changing because a guy friend of hers said he was really hurt by SJWs and because she wanted to impress me.

I have an older friend in college who is also a girl with Asperger's who also like Pokémon and she's thoroughly an SJW. She says misandry doesn't exist and stuff similar to that. I don't know if I can reach out to her though.


----------



## Jomadre (Feb 18, 2015)

Being a gamer and an outcast has put me in contact with a great many spergs and tismals.  I won't go into too much as this is a lolcow forum (like the time three guys bribed the special ed aide to leave the room for 15 minutes so they could break in and beat one of my friends nearly to death), so I'll stick to the more lolworthy cows.

I had a guy in my game group (D&D 3.5 for the nerds here) who was never diagnosed but obviously so autistic that was borderline unable to care for himself.  He would argue constantly about game stuff.  He would refuse to name his characters.  He was obsessed with using oversized weapons (which in 3.5 is stupid, you take huge penalties).  We had a very long argument about how he didn't understand why Dragons weren't considered a type of Giant...  The only things I couldn't get were the fact he was obsessed with right-wing conspiracies, and he told me that marital rape doesn't exist because a woman has no right to say no.  "A marriage is a contract to have sex".

Yeah... 

On a side note, I've known quite a few autists, and the ones that were mentally aware enough to be politically aware were always to one extreme or the other.  Either ultra left SJW or ultra right conspiracy theorist.  Is extreme political opinions just common with autists or is it just me?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> On a side note, I've known quite a few autists, and the ones that were mentally aware enough to be politically aware were always to one extreme or the other.  Either ultra left SJW or ultra right conspiracy theorist.  Is extreme political opinions just common with autists or is it just me?



People who have difficulties with complexities like to reduce everything to simple black or white struggles between absolute good and pure evil.  The "smarter" ones resort to conspiracy theories to explain away all the flaws of these defective models of society.


----------



## The Phantom on the Hill (Feb 21, 2015)

I've had to experiences with major spergs/autists 

First one was with this kid named Max. I knew him in middle school, and he was obsessed with Sonic, Power Rangers, and video games (granted, I'm interested in all three, but this guy took his obsession to a whole new level). He also wanted to be a game designer (he actually posted his MegaMan Battle Network fan game online, but I can't remember where for the life of me). His gait was like that of a horse's trot, and when he got excited or angry, is eyes would get large and he stuck his finger in his mouth sideways. Also, he was massive. My worst memory with him was wrestling in gym class since: a. He was large and b. He smelled horrible. Sadly, he passed away in the summer of 2012 from a stroke. 

There's this other kid I met at District Chorus named Ahrib. He was autistic but mainly obsessed with opera. For some reason, he mentioned being a good boy a lot and getting hot with a cookie, but I don't know what that was about


----------



## Magpie (Feb 24, 2015)

Resident sperg is fucking up his classes because he doesn't do his work.  Acts as if doing nothing but playing video games all day and putting off/straight up not doing one's coursework  should get him to pass because he's an Aspie or something.  Also has similar whining about his fucked up teeth when he spent all of last week sat at home (half-term break) and didn't shower and maybe brushed his teeth once.  

Also apparently allergies (as in the ones that trigger anaphylactic shock, not just itchy eyes and a leaky nose) are fake now too, but O's Asperger's is the realest thing to ever exist.  Incredible.

That whole higher intelligence symptom seems to reek of bullshit in this case.  This kid is ludicrously dense.


----------



## The Phantom on the Hill (Feb 24, 2015)

BirdSim said:


> Resident sperg is fucking up his classes because he doesn't do his work.  Acts as if doing nothing but playing video games all day and putting off/straight up not doing one's coursework  should get him to pass because he's an Aspie or something.  Also has similar whining about his fucked up teeth when he spent all of last week sat at home (half-term break) and didn't shower and maybe brushed his teeth once.
> 
> Also apparently allergies (as in the ones that trigger anaphylactic shock, not just itchy eyes and a leaky nose) are fake now too, but O's Asperger's is the realest thing to ever exist.  Incredible.
> 
> That whole higher intelligence symptom seems to reek of bullshit in this case.  This kid is ludicrously dense.


That's not an aspie. That kid's just a brat.


----------



## RobeeSonee (Feb 24, 2015)

This was about 2006-7. At a weekly Magic draft, I sat down across from a boy with _something_ on the spectrum, coupled with ADD and parents who were the type to treat any public space as a day care. I did not know then (how could I?)  that I was dealing with a CWC scenario. After doing all the nerd rituals magic players must do (shuffle, cut, randomization, drawing, mulligan'ing), I win the coin flip and play first. Then his turn begins and he just sits there. After a minute I assume he's a complete beginning and go into tutorial mode.

"Oh yeah, I can't read."

So I look over to his older brother, who looks like what you would expect Cole Smithee to have turned out if he had stayed with Borb instead of severing ties. Downtrodden, disdainful of his brother, and just wanting to play children's card games on a Friday night, and not intent on babysitting his bother another night.

"Your brother can't read?"

"Nope," he says, not even looking up from his game.

I shout to the judge. "_Game, two-oh, me_!" 

(and no, that's not a good thing or taking advantage. by simple virtue of pairing off against him round one, I was locked out of first place for the night's event. there was no point to playing and it was slightly worse than getting a bye)

I looked into the kid's deck. He had simply taken everything that was blue. For the rest of the night, the kid ran around the store, trashing stuff and annoying the hell out of the staff downstairs. This happened for the rest of that year, until the whole family was banned when the parents objected to not being able to use the comic book store as a daycare. Yes, this sounds familiar, doesn't it?

Years later, when he was old enough to work and the incident forgotten (we had all started smoking weed, heh), his parents brought him back to work at the comic store thinking he might be hired. Through some _bewildering _turn of events, he got hired. He worked for exactly an hour before the owner and the staff realized he wasn't going to work out.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 27, 2015)

I work in the civil service and there is a huge thing about equality and diversity. On my old department there was a girl I'll call K. I could tell you all sorts from skin eating, picking at her belly button or ears and always looking at baby clothes online but one thing in particular has stuck with me. 
One weekend she was allowed to work over time and the floor manager was at the top of the room then out of nowhere she shouted "I'm going to the toilet" all the while she was waving a tampon in the air! I didn't know if I should be laughing or be horrified at what just happened. I've also been told of previous incidents where she has hit other members of staff but because of "equality and diversity" she is damn near bullet proof.


----------

